# Eds inspired me, here are my two Schlumbergeras



## tnyr5 (Nov 20, 2021)

Bloody weeds, that's what they are. 26in across each.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2021)

Very impressive!


----------



## GuRu (Nov 20, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Bloody weeds, that's what they are.......



Tony, maybe you're right when they are without flowers........but definitely when flowering a feast for the eyes !


----------



## eds (Nov 20, 2021)

Wow! Great plants. They're well behaved compared to some of my other cacti!!!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 20, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Bloody weeds, that's what they are. 26in across each.View attachment 30565
> View attachment 30566


I find them difficult!


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 20, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I find them difficult!


Really? All I do is toss them outside starting in mid May in a shady spot & leave them outside until November, taking them in for the night if it will go below freezing. I water them when they feel dry and put a tablespoon of osmocote on them 3x over the course of their outdoor stint. That's it.


----------



## eds (Nov 21, 2021)

Mine is in a 'self-watering' pot in my office. The compost is an equal mix of potting compost, John Innes and perlite. I just make sure it dries out a little on the surface before I water again (though not when it has buds or flowers!).


----------



## awesomei (Nov 21, 2021)

Happy Sunday,
I have actually been growing Schulber. for decades. Matter of fact, before I started raising orchids. Here is my favorite variety I have never seen one quite like it. I have had this plant over 30 years. I have almost lost it a few times. But, I always managed to save a small piece and keep it going.


----------



## shariea (Nov 22, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Really? All I do is toss them outside starting in mid May in a shady spot & leave them outside


A friend of mine does that as well. All fine for years, until the squirrels decided to root them all out of the pots. Jerks! Thank heavens it only takes a small piece to reestablish them.


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

awesomei said:


> Happy Sunday,
> I have actually been growing Schulber. for decades. Matter of fact, before I started raising orchids. Here is my favorite variety I have never seen one quite like it. I have had this plant over 30 years. I have almost lost it a few times. But, I always managed to save a small piece and keep it going.View attachment 30630


Spectacular!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 22, 2021)

tnyr5 said:


> Really? All I do is toss them outside starting in mid May in a shady spot & leave them outside until November, taking them in for the night if it will go below freezing. I water them when they feel dry and put a tablespoon of osmocote on them 3x over the course of their outdoor stint. That's it.



I can’t figure out why they struggle for me. My Grandma grew her grandmother’s for 70 some years. Outdoors under a tree in the yard as you describe, then into a cool dark basement all winter where it would bloom like a nuclear bomb. An astonishing sight in my childhood. I keep trying with pieces; they get a certain size and then go into this weird decline. I do not understand what I’m doing wrong. Very frustrating. I grow a lot of plants, over 200 orchids, blah blah blah. This one does not succeed for me.


----------



## awesomei (Nov 23, 2021)

My all hang outdoors from end of frost to first front. They hang under the roof soffit of my garden room on the north side of my house. I feed and water them sometimes.
George


----------

